# Best resorts to buy in SA?



## rkd (Jan 25, 2007)

What are the most impt things to consider when buying in SA?

I am gathering a fixed week in high time is what to look for, as opposed to floating week.  Which resorts are best?  

I am having a hard time getting a grasp on maintenance fee or levies.

Any resorts to avoid?

Thanks.

Regina


----------



## Mimi (Jan 31, 2007)

I wouldn't do it!  Depending on RCI for trades, is no longer fun! :annoyed:


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 31, 2007)

I would look at management.  An independent owner-controlled board is very important.  I would avoid anything connected to Club Leisure Group, and the easier tipoff is management by their in-house management company, First Resorts.  That crowd has a history I would steer clear of.

Another important thing as a foreign owner, is the ability to pay by credit card, which most have but some may not.  

I once owned three SA weeks, but I am now down to one.


----------



## Aldo (Jan 31, 2007)

Be SURE that you get a resort which will deal with Dial-an-Exchange.

RCI, lately, seems to either give you the WORLD for an SA deposit, or give you absolutely nothing, and you don't want to be stuck with the latter.

In addition to Carolinian's always excellent advice, if you find a resort you are interested in, send them several emails and see how (or even IF) they respond.

Some SA resorts are easy to deal with...other's practically impossible.


----------



## btcctomtb (Feb 1, 2007)

Spend the extra $$ for something you will use. a good SA week will have MF somewhere between $300 - $350 per year you add the exchange fee on top of that your at $464 - $514 per year> my BG points MF are $560 and I know every year I am going to book a very nice 1 bed Gold Crown or 5* resort. that I am going to use. 

SA was a real good deal a few years ago when you would always exchange for an "upgraded unit" someplace you could actually afford to travel to without taking out a second mortgage just for Airfare. But now not so good of an idea. The exchange companies know the only reason people in the US buy SA weeks is to trade. I would not count on that happening much longer. there are to many posts on this board that will confirm my theory. 

In my own opinion SA weeks should trade for SA weeks or something similar maybe Branson or Orlando. It is too expensive to fly there for most in the US.

I have often thought about selling my last 3 weeks that are not BG and purchasing more BG. I could be happy traveling only to their resorts. with an occasional rental from here or there


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 1, 2007)

The big advantage of South Africa has always been the exchange rate, and lately that has not been the advantage it was as the US dollar has slipped.

South Africa is a major vacation destination for Europeans, which creates a strong demand for SA timeshare in the exchange system.  DAE even has a South Africa specialist on it UK staff.   RCI's Availibility tables show that South Africa has 5 months of the year rated ''limited availibility / very highly demanded'', compared to only 2 in Florida, 2 in Cancun, and 3 in the Caribbean.  On the other end of the scale, in has no months rated ''very good availibility'' compared to 3 in Florida, 3 in Cancun, and 1 in the Caribbean.

South Africa is not as strong as it was for simple supply issues.  As Americans discovered the value of SA timeshare for trading, they bought a lot of SA timeshare and deposited in with RCI, pumping up supply and lessening the huge trading power it once had.




btcctomtb said:


> Spend the extra $$ for something you will use. a good SA week will have MF somewhere between $300 - $350 per year you add the exchange fee on top of that your at $464 - $514 per year> my BG points MF are $560 and I know every year I am going to book a very nice 1 bed Gold Crown or 5* resort. that I am going to use.
> 
> SA was a real good deal a few years ago when you would always exchange for an "upgraded unit" someplace you could actually afford to travel to without taking out a second mortgage just for Airfare. But now not so good of an idea. The exchange companies know the only reason people in the US buy SA weeks is to trade. I would not count on that happening much longer. there are to many posts on this board that will confirm my theory.
> 
> ...


----------



## purduealum91 (Feb 8, 2007)

*As the very forst poster of Dikhololo on TUG...*

I no longer have any timeshares in South Africa.  At one point in time, I owned Dikhololo, Mt Amanzi and the Place on the bay.  Back in the day, Dikhololo could pull the Allen House and anywhere else as long as availability was there.


----------



## guitarlars (Feb 8, 2007)

*Have realistic expectations*

First, be very realistic about what you are getting and what it will do for you. The exchange rate differential is not favorable, and even when it was it was known that this could change at any point, so the prices are no longer "bargains". Maintenance fees are rising due to normal increases and due to currency movement.

Second, be realistic about what kind of trades you are going to get. Contrary to others, I've managed to consistently get reasonable trades with my SA properties. I've even snagged a few incredible trades, but you can't expect that you are going to get trades out of line with the  unit you purchase. If you like going to overbuilt areas (e.g. Florida, Branson, Mexico, etc.) you'll be pleased with the result. If you want gold crown properties in more exotic locales then don't waste your money. You may luck out and get a great trade, but don't make your decision based on a false assumption. The old days are over and you don't get amazing trades for most SA timeshares.

Third, look at management. Prior posts have pointed out some management companies you will want to avoid. The current problems at the Seapointer indicate what happens when management is not atttentive (or incompetent, or crooks).

I own at Sudwalla Lodge and have been very, very happy both with the purchase price, ongoing levy's, service, management and trade power (which seems reasonable relative to what I paid and the quality of the resort). This is a lower-end resort (even though now Silver Crown with RCI) with reasonable trade power. It will never be a tiger trader, but I get what I pay for and it doesn't give me much grief.

My final observation is in alignment with others comments, RCI continues to raise their rates, seems to rent out the best inventory, and generally doesn't seem concerned with timeshare owners. Based on this, if starting today, I would not buy even a resale timeshare anywhere. I can rent for not that much more than my levy and exchange fee, plus I have the freedom of keeping my cash in my pocket until I want to spend it (including the original purchase price).

Five years ago this may have been a good deal, now not so smart .

Lars


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 9, 2007)

*Why buy the cow when RCI is providing the milk for pennies?*



guitarlars said:


> My final observation is in alignment with others comments, RCI continues to raise their rates, seems to rent out the best inventory, and generally doesn't seem concerned with timeshare owners. Based on this, if starting today, I would not buy even a resale timeshare anywhere. I can rent for not that much more than my levy and exchange fee, plus I have the freedom of keeping my cash in my pocket until I want to spend it (including the original purchase price).
> 
> Five years ago this may have been a good deal, now not so smart .
> 
> Lars



This comment covers not only SA, but all of timesharing.  RCI is strangling the hen that laid the golden egg with its misguided rental policies to the general public.


----------



## cindi (Feb 24, 2007)

I traded my SA week for a 2 bedroom at Morrits Grand in March 2008. That is my idea of a great trade.


----------



## jackio (Feb 25, 2007)

cindi said:


> I traded my SA week for a 2 bedroom at Morrits Grand in March 2008. That is my idea of a great trade.



My current Dik week trades horribly.  It won't even see "easy trades" and consistently pulls less weeks than my mediocre traders.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 25, 2007)

cindi said:


> I traded my SA week for a 2 bedroom at Morrits Grand in March 2008. That is my idea of a great trade.



The reason you got a 2 bedroom at Morritts Grand with a SA week is that Morritts Grand does bulk spacebanking, and almost anything will pull it. I myself grabbed one of those 2 bedroom units that were sitting online with my 1 bedroom Sudwala week. I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but getting a bulk-banked week is not really a true test of how a week trades.


----------



## cindi (Feb 25, 2007)

Your Sudwala must be stronger than mine, then. My Sudwala could see some of the units, but none of the ones in the prime months, nor did it pull any two bedrooms, if I remember correctly.


----------



## bigrick (Feb 25, 2007)

Anne S said:


> The reason you got a 2 bedroom at Morritts Grand with a SA week is that Morritts Grand does bulk spacebanking, and almost anything will pull it. ... I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but getting a bulk-banked week is not really a true test of how a week trades.



Ah, but if your other week doesn't pull the bulk spacebank then your SA week is killer!  I have a week like that still 'cause I like going there even if I cannot trade it by itself.  Combined with an SA week the dog week can pull Hawaii but on its own nada.


----------

